# Questions on pricing and what you do for event



## chance (Oct 3, 2007)

Okay, so I have been asked if I would like to set up for a softball tournament this summer. They want me to sell the shirts there on site so I think I am going to go with ordering already printed transfers.

Where is the highest quality and best price to get custom transfers made?

Also, how do you price the event. I mean I don't want to have all of these made and order the shirts and then have the event canceled. Do I charge them a fee to set up and then I order that amount or a little more worth of supplies?

Also, how much do you usually give back to the people who are putting on the event? They say most of the other tournaments sell their shirts for $15. The people I am doing this for want a White shirt with a 2-color front and a 1-back.

How would you price this?
Where would you order the transfers?

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## Here'sYourSign (Mar 18, 2009)

I order mine from transfer express. I have had really good luck with them in the past. I so far have been charging $15 a shirt and they do pretty well. The events I did in the past, if I did well, I gave them (the event people) $3 a shirt but if I didn't do well I didn't give them anything. I wondered the same thing about what to charge the people putting on the event. Who pays? Do they pay for the transfers?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Ask for samples to determine who you think has the best quality. To be honest I find very little difference between the most commonly used vendors. The best price is going to depend on the number of colors and quantity of transfers but generally speaking Semo is usually the least expensive; however, they do have a fairly long turnaround (7-14 days). The long turnaround may not be an issue with tournaments. Transfer Express is nice but there are companies who are just as good but much less expensive. F&M are quick and inexpensive but some of their inks have a little sheen to them and some people don't like it. You might also look at Howard Sportswear, Silver Mountain or Ace, Universal, and Versatrans.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

The folks putting on the event are offering you their market so charging them seems a bit outlandish. In one sentance you want to charge them and in the next you want to pay them per shirt. Vendors usually pay to sell unless you have an ability to draw participants outside the ability of the event promoter. If the weather turns foul the event could be cancelled so you need to check with the promoter about rain days and if the event will be rescheduled.


----------



## semoimprints1980 (Sep 10, 2008)

We do events for people all of them time!! Love the rush  Our turnaround time is 5 business days for one colors and 10 business days for multicolors. Rush fees are implemented upon your request.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Looks like you have a lot more research to do. I do local events and I normally pay my booth rent and all proceeds are mine. If there are no booth fees then you need to get that straightened out First. If it is canceled I would normally get my fee back but like I said, find that information out first before you even think about the other things. The fee may be outrageous that it may not be worth the time. 
Once the booth fees are agreed upon, research how much it is going to cost you to produce the shirt. Research the different vendors then base your price on that. I sell my shirts at events for $15 but I have the capabilities of making my own plastisol transfers so my cost to produce the shirts would be much less than yours so you can't go by what I would sell my shirts for. 
Base the cost on what it is going to cost you.

Katrina


----------

